# Question abt. "Pines at Island Park"



## philemer (Jun 25, 2006)

Is this resort NOT affiliated with any exchange co.? I couldn't find it on RCI or II. There's one for sale on ebay (wk.31) and the seller wrote me back that she had never heard of RCI or II. Very poor ad.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140000844400&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1

Phil


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 25, 2006)

Phil,

The ad says that it is affiliated with ORE and II.  The only one I find in the II book at Island Park is the Island Park Village Resort.

In my ORE paperwork, it is listed---looks nice.  Their phone # is 
  208-558-0192.  The address I have is 3907 Phillips Loop Road; Island Park, Id.,83249.

Hope this helps.

Tony


----------



## philemer (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Tony. That would be a great week for under $2000. I wonder what the 'reserve' is. The seller is a novice.

Phil


----------



## JACKC (Jun 26, 2006)

Phil, we own at the Pines at Island Park.

They have about 20 luxury log cabins, only 3 of which are timeshare. The others are owned privately. They are truly luxury and I urge you to consider purchasing there if you think you would like that kind of resort and if you can get it at a good price. The developer sells red (floating summer or winter) for around $12k.

ORE takes care of management, namely collecting MF's (now just under $500) and scheduling (the weeks are floating).

This resort exchanges through either ORE or II. The reason they are not listed in the II directory, so I was told by II, is because the timeshare pool there is so small (only 3). I have the II resort code at home  and can look it up if you would like. I think it is PNS, but don't hold me to it.

We have listed our Pines in our II account and it pulls very well, also would receive an AC if we deposited (but we haven't done so). We have owned for two years, rented the first year (TUG) and stayed there last summer. We will be staying again this July. 

Although they offer none of the usual amenities (golf, pool, exercise room, etc.) The size and quality of the cabins is top notch, and the location is great (in my opinion). Near West Yellowstone and with world-class flyfishing nearby. Winter snowmobiling is a big deal in the area, too.

Don't confuse the Pines with the much larger Island Park Resort, which is an ok resort but isn't in the same quality league with the Pines. IMO

Check their website: www.pinesislandpark.com 

PS, the resort rents some units for owners. The 3 timeshare cabins are two br, two bath with loft, sleep 8 (10 with kids).

Jack


----------



## DonM (Jun 26, 2006)

Jack:

Is it in the same town or area as Island Park Village- about 22 miles from Yellowstone?

Thanks
Don


----------



## chellej (Jun 26, 2006)

philemer said:
			
		

> Thanks Tony. That would be a great week for under $2000. I wonder what the 'reserve' is. The seller is a novice.
> 
> Phil



phil

I asked the seller the reserve & she wouldn't reveal it.  Said they didn't use it & want to invest the money in something else.  I suspect the reserve is probably fairly close to the developer's price - As you noted the seller seems like a newbie and probably doesn't know that she won't get what she paid for it.  I've only ever seen one other resale here - and Jack bought it.

Don

It is also in Island Park - but about 2-3 miles further away from the west entrance


----------



## cluemeister (Jun 26, 2006)

If I were in your shoes, and I was serious about this timeshare, then I would bid up to the amount I was willing to pay.  You may fall short, even far short of their reserve, but you can always contact them after the auction and let them know you will honor your offer for a fixed time period (i.e. 10 days) if they change their mind.


----------



## JACKC (Jun 27, 2006)

DonM said:
			
		

> Jack:
> 
> Is it in the same town or area as Island Park Village- about 22 miles from Yellowstone?
> 
> ...



Yes, in Island Park about 3 miles south of the "Village" timeshare. About 30-45 minute drive to West Yellowstone.
Jack


----------

